# browning maxus



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

any body have one. heard anything good or bad? thinking of picking one up in a 3 1/2 in chamber. any feed back would be nice.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

1st it's a Browning :thumb: 
2nd it's almost the same gun as the Gold, Silver and SX3 all proven guns :thumb:

I read somewhere that somebody had one that is jamming. I had the same issue with my X3 until compete disassembly and cleaning. So that might be all his needs. 
I personally didn't like the fit, but I didn't like my X3 until I started shimming and now it's great.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have one for two years now, and have shot the piss out of it. I love it. There were a couple hunts late season this year that I had to shoot a shot of Rem Oil in her to get me through the hunt. I'd say that was more my fault than the guns. A thorough cleaning took care of that problem.


----------



## cheetoeater (Aug 18, 2010)

Picked one up this year, after a couple years of fighting with an extrema2 that didn't fit and felt like i was swinging a 2x4 the maxus is awesome. Good fit, nice swing, does not pound ya even with 3 1/2" loads. Only issue i had was during a snow hunt in freezing weather after i left to much oil on the chamber. Quick break down and cleaning and no more issues. I love the thing


----------

